# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Pantanada del 82, la tragedia

## Xuquer

Hola, por fin hoy, despues de mucho tiempo me he decidido a escribir algo de la tragedia que asoló la Ribera del Jucar en el año 1982, el 20 de Octubre y siguientes concretamente.
Estas tragedias quedan grabadas en las personas que lo hemos sufrido y permanecen imborables en nuestra memoria, fueron dias... meses dificiles que fuimos superando por inercia, el espiritu de supervivencia del ser humano y las ayudas desinteresadas de organismos, estamentos, paises y anónimos. gracias a todos.

He de mencionar que la documentación gráfica no es de mi propiedad y que desde estas lineas agradezco a la FALLA MALVA de Alzira la autorización concedida para para la publicación de estas fotos que han podido coleccionar con el paso del tiempo.

. Las compuertas de los aliviaderos no funcionaron, el grupo electrogeno de emergencia no funcionó ( ni siquiera se sabe si existió), un desastre en cadena  :Mad:   hubo un juicio y condenas...pero lo peor es que hubo muertes de personas debido a las aguas y muertes indirectas por infartos y otras enfermedades que con el paso del tiempo se ha visto su relación directa con el estrés y trauma que representó la tragedia.
En las zonas que representa el grafico se produjeron fuertes lluvias debido a una DANA (depresion aislada en niveles altos), también llamada entonces "gota fria", que junto con una serie de nefastas circunstancias hicieron que la presa de Tous no resistiera el embite de las aguas.









Fijaros en la cantidad de agua recogida en el observatorio de "casa del barón", las medidas no eran como ahora, habia que vaciar pluviometros y volver a reponer... a veces cuando se iba a vaciar ya estaban desbordados  :EEK!:    fué un diluvio  :EEK!: 
En mi ciudad, Alzira, una delas mas afectadas en daños materiales, apenas llovió, 86 mm  :Confused:    el desastre se cocinó en el interior de la provincia, en las cabeceras de los rios.  :Mad: 


Creo que sobran los comentarios...

Alzira dia 21, 22 y 23 de Octubre de 1982 



En esta foto se puede apreciar que el nivel habia descendido considerablemente, supongo que seria la tarde del dia 21...

----------


## Xuquer

Sigue...







Unos bidones atados servian para improvisar... una barca 






Cuando se pudo, se empezaron a repartir alimentos y medicinas, primero en barcas y luego en camiones militares, yo entré en la ciudad guiando el primer camión de un convoy que llevabamos ropas y alimentos, nuestro destino era uno de los sitios mas elevados de la ciudad donde "solo" habia habido 2 metros de nivel de agua, el hospital Santa Lucia, y el dia 22 cuando entramos ya se podia ir a pie, en muchos sitio agua a la cintura  :Mad: 
El motivo de guiarlos yo, es que no se hundiesen en los cimientos de los edificio en construcción, ya que la zona de entrada a la población estaba en obras y las calles sin delimitar.

Esto nos ibamos encontrando al paso de los camiones ...

----------


## Xuquer

Sigue ...

Fijaros en la marca que alcanzó en esta zona de Alzira, aproximadamente *1 metro de nivel en el primer piso*  :Confused:  :EEK!:  

Mas o menos el nivel que tuve en el edificio donde yo vivia, *5,15 metros.*
Yo escape con mi mujer mi hijo pequeño y el coche por los pelos a una zona elevada de la ciudad donde vivia mi hermana, no pasamos por casa ni siquiera a recoger ropa, si me descuido no hubiese podido salir...me salvó la campana 










Esta vez, el santo Patrón de la ciudad "Sant Bernat" no pudo hacer nada para evitar la catástrofe... eso si, al menos Alzira no desapareció.



Como dato que sirva para hacernos una idea de la magnitud de la tragedia, os pongo un grafico que muestra el nivel maximo 
alcanzado por poblaciones...

s...

   Espero que os haya gustado la información, yo estoy otra vez de mala H**tia solo de pensarlo, bueno, un dia u otro me tenia que hacer el ánimo de mostraros estas fotos.


salu2  :Wink:

----------


## lenos

A la vista de las fotos, fue espeluznante. Yo en el 82 tenía 8 años nada más por lo que apenas lo recuerdo. 

Gracias por compartirlo con nosotros.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola Xuquer.
Gracias por compartir.... tantas veces nos dices tú eso a nosotros, y ahora somos nosotros los que te agradecemos que nos refresques la memoria a los demás sobre aquellos acontecimientos que nos tocó vivir en el 82.

Yo soy más jóven que tu (43), pero sí que viví intensamente también en mi tierra los embites de la "gota fría", salvando eso sí, la magnitud de la tragedia que os tocó vivir en Valencia.

Yo también voy a colaborar en dar a conocer los efectos de aquel fenómeno meteorológico tan desdichado y los efectos que causa a la población, sobre todo a los forer@s más jóvenes y que posiblemente no conozcan bien los efectos de estos fenómenos.

De ahí que las infraestructuras son la única posibilidad de evitar o paliar los catastróficos sus efectos, las infraestructuras y el correcto mantenimiento y atención durante la vida útil de las mismas. Creo, personalmente que los sucesos de 1982 en el levante y los de 1985 en el país vasco  sirvieron al pais para concienciarse acerca de la necesidad de inversiones multimillonarias en defensa de su gente y sus patrmonios. 

Comprendo Xúquer que el recuerdo de aquellos dias, semana y meses te ponga de mal humor, a un mozalbete de tan sólo 15 años en 1982 aún le sobrecogen los infinitamente inferiores sucesos que vivió en aquellos días de Octubre de hace 27 años. 

Os cuelgo unas imagenes muy elocuentes, luego si quereis las comentamos. 

Un saludo
Antonio 

[IMG][/IMG] 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Luján

Gracias por el documento.

Sinceramente, no me hago a la idea de lo que supone algo así.

Yo no puedo recordar la pantanada ya que tenía sólo 2 añitos, aunque mis sentimientos al ver estas y otras imágenes de este drama, así como La riuá de Valencia 25 años antes y las recientes inundaciones en mi tierra (Canarias) no es el enfado, sino la congoja y el sobrecogimiento por saber que realmente no somos nada en manos de la Naturaleza.

----------


## Xuquer

> Gracias por el documento.
> 
> Sinceramente, no me hago a la idea de lo que supone algo así.
> 
> Yo no puedo recordar la pantanada ya que tenía sólo 2 añitos, aunque mis sentimientos al ver estas y otras imágenes de este drama, así como La riuá de Valencia 25 años antes y las recientes inundaciones en mi tierra (Canarias) no es el enfado, sino la congoja y el sobrecogimiento por saber que realmente no somos nada en manos de la Naturaleza.





Hola Luján, el cabreo que me entra al recordar...son tantas cosas, en primer lugar los fallos encadenados de unos sistemas, los de la presa que no funcionaron, una completa desinformación, total total. Si no se conoce mi zona no es fácil de entender pero intentaré explicarlo.
Aproximadamente a la 5 de la tarde del dia 20  todos estabamos pendientes de la radio, se supone que teniamos que ser informados, la situación ya era grave y podia empeorar como así fué.
Ni más ni menos que quien se encargaba de ir dando "informaciones"y pasos a seguir no tenia ni p*ta idea de la situación, orografía ni el más minimo conocimiento de nada.
Cuando yo escuche en la radio : *Atención atención las poblaciones de Xativa y Rotglá i Corberá han de ser evacuadas (115 msnm ) y Alzira (14 msnm) en alerta*...Carcaixent, una poblacíón vecina con mas de 20.000 habitantes ni la mencionaban  :EEK!:  me corrió un escalofrio por todo el cuerpo, pensé : Dios mio si esta gente no sabe ni donde estamos ¿ en quien confiamos ?.  No habia luz, ya habia estallado y estaba en llamas la subestación de Iberdrola en Alzira, por si acaso estabamos aprovisionandonos de velas (cirios) y recambios de pilas, me asomé a la tienda donde estaba comprando mi mujer y le dije que lo dejara, subimos al coche donde estaba mi hijo y emprendimos la "huida"...exodo que duraría mes y medio hasta que volví a habitar mi vivienda (un 3º piso). Mientras tanto mi vivienda habia sido habitada por los vecinos del primero que su piso habia resultado inundado, escapando hacia arriba y probando llaves dijeron que consiguieron abrir mi piso  :Confused:   que mas da, pensé, al menos a alguien le a servido  :Smile: 

Bueno, hay un sinfín de anecdotas... no os canso más  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.
Una tragedia que no está tan lejos en el tiempo como parece. Yo tenía 12 años por aquel entonces y vivía en Madrid y aun recuerdo las imágenes que daban en el telediario (si no me equivoco sólo estaba televisión española) y que nos dejaron realmente impactados. Ahora todos los técnicos dicen que es prácticamente imposible que se volviera a repetir, pero viendo el estado de muchas infrastructuras de este pais yo no estaría tan seguro. Y sobre todo mientras nos sigamos creyendo que podemos dominar a la Naturaleza....

----------


## Xuquer

No se no se,Sergi, antes, cuando se desmorrono, Tous tenia una capacidad  de 50 HM3, ahora 378, este año habia alcanzado los 200 hm3 y los han hecho desaparecer, yo no se el motivo  :Frown: 

Esperemos que no confluyan otra vez circunstancias parecidas...por si acaso  :Confused:

----------


## juanlo

Bueno Xuquer, despues de ver las fotos y leer tus comentarios, pues no se que decirte. Tiene que ser muy duro vivir esto en directo, seguro que cuando lo recuerdes aún se te pondrán los pelos de punta.
Por entonces, yo solo tená 12 años, pero recuedo bien por los telediarios que fué una verdadera una tragedia.
Esperemos que esto nunca se vuelva a repetir en nigun sitio.

----------


## carletes

Para mi es inconcebible que no tengamos todavía en España una red hidraulica que canalice el agua en momentos de crecidas y desbordamientos, en cualquier cuenca y es que nos falta cultura y valorar el agua como recurso escaso. La inundación de Valencia no tiene nada ver pero deja a la vista la improvisación con la que actuamos siempre; no hemo aprendido y eso que vemos en la tele con frecuencia como se desbordan los rios, como sufren las personas y como una y otra vez somos incapaces en estos momentos puntuales de controlar una cuenca. Lo mas triste como he dicho el sufrimiento de las personas y los daños materiales; despues, comprobar que lo que se tira, el agua, no lo aprovecha nadie. Deberíamos conocer Israel para valorar el agua y aprovechar todos los recursos que esta ofrece. Saludos gente  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

> Para mi es inconcebible que no tengamos todavía en España una red hidraulica que canalice el agua en momentos de crecidas y desbordamientos


Vamos a ver... las crecidas y desbordamientos son del orden de miles de m3/s. Eso es SENCILLAMENTE IMPOSIBLE de canalizar.



Lo único que podemos hacer (por este orden de prioridad) es:

1º Evitar la expansión urbana en llanuras aluviales, especialmente zonas inundables

2º Reforestar las zonas de cabecera

3º Definir y dar a conocer protocolos de actuación ante situaciones de emergencia

4º Inspeccionar las obras ya realizadas, y en su caso demolerlas (reconstruyéndolas o no).

5º Construir zonas de inundabilidad controlada (tecnica bastante novedosa) 

6º Construir presas de defensa en aquellas ramblas donde la reforestación no sea eficaz, y diques aguas arriba de las principales poblaciones.

----------


## Luján

> Vamos a ver... las crecidas y desbordamientos son del orden de miles de m3/s. Eso es SENCILLAMENTE IMPOSIBLE de canalizar.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo único que podemos hacer (por este orden de prioridad) es:
> 
> 1º Evitar la expansión urbana en llanuras aluviales, especialmente zonas inundables
> 
> 2º Reforestar las zonas de cabecera
> ...


Estoy de acuerdo contigo.Se puede canalizar una parte, pero no toda una crecida. Lo fundamental es la prevención

----------


## perdiguera

Desde Barcelona acompañando a las brigadas de la Diputación de Barcelona llegamos a Alcira y la desolación que vimos días después de la pantanada fué algo que no podré olvidar fácilmente en mi vida.
Estuvimos una semana y limpiamos calles, casas, colegios....
La gente, maravillosa, estaba asustada, encoraginada, cabreada, echando la culpa a tod@s, algunos otros se lo tomaban con resignación.
Lo lamento por los que perdieron familia, casa, enseres, etc.
Mi profesión se hizo para evitar esos desastres y a veces no se pueden evitar.
Con todos mis respetos para los condenados, esta vez creo que se pudo hacer algo más de lo que se hizo.

----------


## carletes

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo.Se puede canalizar una parte, pero no toda una crecida. Lo fundamental es la prevención


Vale, entonces vamos avanzando, si se puede canalizar una parte de la crecida ya tendriamos algo más de lo que tenemos ahora. 

Habreis notado en los dias que llevo con vosotros que de agua se muy poco aunqu sentido común tengo algo (vivo de él) y me sienta regular tirando a mal cuando veo reivindicar en Aragón el agua como propia y a la semana veo el Ebro desbordado, inundando explotaciones agrícolas y causando miles de millones de euros en pérdidas. Los que sabeis de esto decis que no se puede controlar, después que una parte si; entonces nos tenemos que resignar y dejar que se pierdan miles y miles de metros cúbicos de agua.... lo siento mucho pero yo no. Saludos gente  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> Desde Barcelona acompañando a las brigadas de la Diputación de Barcelona llegamos a Alcira y la desolación que vimos días después de la pantanada fué algo que no podré olvidar fácilmente en mi vida.
> Estuvimos una semana y limpiamos calles, casas, colegios....
> La gente, maravillosa, estaba asustada, encoraginada, cabreada, echando la culpa a tod@s, algunos otros se lo tomaban con resignación.
> Lo lamento por los que perdieron familia, casa, enseres, etc.
> Mi profesión se hizo para evitar esos desastres y a veces no se pueden evitar.
> Con todos mis respetos para los condenados, esta vez creo que se pudo hacer algo más de lo que se hizo.



Pues si lo viste Perdiguera...que te voy a contar  :Frown: 

A ver, estoy de acuerdo en que en infinidad de ocasiones se ha construido "*y se sigue haciendo*" en zonas inundables, que existe poca o nula reforestación que ... pero el hilo que nos ocupa no da a lugar a planteamientos de ese tipo (aunque lo podemos comentar, por supuesto) este hilo trata de una tragedia ocurrida por *neglicencias humanas* y un cúmulo de circunstancias ya mencionadas.
Las riberas Alta i baixa del Jucar han sido inundables historica y ciclicamente, Alzira como las que más y eso, se tenía asumido como daños colaterales y previsibles. Antes de la construcción del Pantano de Tous, casi cada año habian riadas *normales* que hacian que el termino municipal se inundase y el agua llegaba a pasear algunas zonas de la ciudad llergando incluso a alcanzar 1 metro o excepcionalmente como la de Sant Carles del año 1864 que alcanzó 2 metros y medio en mi ciudad.
Mi ciudad Alzira tiene unos orígenes  muy remotos, ya que se han encontrados vestigios del Paleolítico, del Neolítico, de la Edad de Bronce y de la época romana. No obstante, sus raíces no están claras pues hay diferencias entre los historiadores que piensan que fue la sucesora de la mítica Sucro Ibérica, los que opinan que procede de otras villas romanas o los que consideran que surgió a partir de las alquerías árabes repartidas por el término. Durante el período musulmán, en el que fue fundada con el nombre Al-Yazirat Suquar *La Isla del Jucar* recordando su ubicación, amurallada y rodeada por el río, fue una importante población que llegó a tener gobernación propia. El rey Jaume I, la conquistó, le dio privilegios y perdió allí su vida en 1276. 
Su ubicación no fué casual, la proximidad al rio hacía que a pocos metros se encontrase el agua ya que existe un alto nivel freático, en cada casa habia un pozo, al mismo tiempo las tierras eran muy fértiles, fundamentalmente por su inundabilidad ciclica.
En fin, que me_ enrollao_ hablandoos de mi pueblo, que como todos, los de cada uno, son los mas bonitos y queridos del mundo  :Big Grin:  mas o menos  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

^^ Si, la verdad es que la pantanada fue algo bastante grave... que esperemos no se repita en ningún lugar!!

Igual puede ser interesante este artículo, y tal vez Xúquer nos pueda comentar cuál cree que ha sido su influencia en la catástrofe:



> El centro histórico de la ciudad de Alzira, conocido localmente como barrio de la Vila, se había mantenido como una unidad urbana independiente del resto de la ciudad hasta el inicio de los años sesenta gracias a una barrera natural configurada por el cauce semiseco de un meandro del río Xúquer. *Como consecuencia del gran crecimiento urbano de Alzira durante las décadas sesenta y setenta, el viejo cauce fue terraplenado y sustituido por grandes avenidas*, desde las que inmediatamente se produjo la penetración hacia el viejo barrio por medio de la apertura de nuevas calles y plazas. El centro histórico ha pasado en pocos años por un proceso de degradación urbana y social, agravada por las inundaciones de 1982. En el momento actual, y promovido por las administraciones municipal y autonómica, se está llevando a cabo un Plan Especial de Protección y Reforma, de cuya Memoria Informativa es un resumen el presente artículo.


http://www.uv.es/cuadernosgeo/CG42_159_180.pdf


Este documento creo que también puede ser de interés:
http://www.chj.es/web/pdf/pglobal2000def.pdf

Con la cartografía de riesgo:
http://www.chj.es/web/pdf/CartografiaRiesgo.pdf

----------


## Xuquer

Hola Salut, hola a todos.
No soy técnico ni dispongo de mas datos de los que podais disponer todos, solo cuento con la memoria de lo que paso y poco mas.
En mi ciudad, como supongo que pasa en otras muchas,  se han hecho cosas mal, otras muy mal y otras fatal  :Mad:   Tal vez lo peor que se haya hecho *no* haya sido el soterrar y rellenar uno de los brazos que abrazaban la vieja ciudad amurallada, tal vez eso, sanitariamente e hidrológicamente haya sido de lo mejor, desde entonces las riadas fueron menos intensas y con menor frecuencia... ahora, cosas mal se han hecho para aburrir, puede que Alzira sea de las ciudades con menos patrimonio cultural de la Ribera del Jucar, entre las riadas ( algunas llegaron a hacer desaparecer 400 casas), entre el expolio seguido, por obra y gracia de los gobernantes de turno que les importaba un bledo lo poco que habia quedado tras la guerra civil, se ha actuado muy mal  :Mad: 

Los motivos de la catástrofe del 82 ya los he comentado, cúmulo de circunstancias meteorológicas escepcionales, fallos en cadena en la presa que no funcionaron los aliviaderos y posterior desbordamiento por la coronación desmorronándose, falta de coordinación e información y para postre, la guinda, la autopista A7 (actualmente AP7) y la linea ferrea mas hacia el este en dirección al mar, hicieron de dique artificial y barrera que impidio el libre discurrir de las aguas ya desbordadas del "Devastador" (apelativo con el que se conoció en un tiempo al Jucar) dejando las aguas estancadas varios dias entre nosotros, produciendo mas mal si cabe.

----------


## Càrcer

Voy a poner el *Estudio/Crónica* oficial realizado por la Universidad de Vaencia por partes

PARTE 1

La Riada del Júcar

El proyecto y sus vicisitudes .- Dentro de los planes de regulación general de la cuenca, que remontan al ingeniero LORENZO, entraba de pronto una toma salida de los desfiladeros del Júcar medio. Los primeros estudios de 1936 registraron dos posibles emplazamientos, el de la confluencia del Barranco del Borrego-aguas arriba del Escalona-y un lugar 100 metros abajo de la presa actual, donde se hicieron ocho sondeos. En la posguerra -1942 - fueron practicados diez sondeos en la Peña Hernando y otros tantos justo abajo del Collado de Escalona. Aunque en 1950 se abre otra investigación sobre la confluencia del Barranco de los Charcos, Emplazamiento 300 o 400 metros abajo del actual. Es el año 1960 cuando es abordado el proyecto que podría haber sido definitivo sobre un terreno geológicamente no demasiado favorable donde se superponen capas calizas del Cenomaniense-Cerros y Coniacià con congloremats del Mioceno continental y, lo que es peor, se atragantan una serie de fallas, especialmente la "Macao" y la "del Barranco de los Charcos", exactamente bajo la vertical de la toma.
En realidad el proyecto se movía desde 1952-55, pero hubo problemas de ejecución que aconsejaron paralizar las abre en 1960, ya partir de la investigaciño aludida y con el trasfondo de los desastre de Ribadelago (ICOLD, 1973), fue redactado en 1965 un nuevo prjecte de ejecución en dos fases: una para 1980, de 50 Hm3, y la definitiva, de 390 Hm3.

----------


## Càrcer

Al final he decidido subirlo todo a megaupload para no tardar una eternidad, aquí lo tenéis: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XYQTICGH

----------


## Luján

> Al final he decidido subirlo todo a megaupload para no tardar una eternidad, aquí lo tenéis: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XYQTICGH


Hola Carcer. ¿Tienes cuenta o no? Porque si no tienes cuenta, habrá que ser rápido, pues caducará.

----------


## Càrcer

> Hola Carcer. ¿Tienes cuenta o no? Porque si no tienes cuenta, habrá que ser rápido, pues caducará.


Si que la tengo

----------


## Luján

> Si que la tengo


Mejor.

Por cierto, buen documento. Ya lo tengo, pero aún no he podido prestarle toda la atención que se merece.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Cárcer por el documento.
¿Sabes el segundo apellido del autor del libro?
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Acabo de ver ésto y me surge una duda...




> http://www.tiempo.com/ram/10372/inun...ada-de-tous-2/
> 
> Miércoles, día 20.10.82
> 
> 3.00 horas
> En este momento, el sistema eléctrico de la presa de Tous queda inutilizado. El río había subido un poco, pero nada alarmante.
> 7.15 horas
> Después de descubrir que el único grupo electrógeno existente esta cubierto por las aguas, se intenta inútilmente abrir los aliviaderos. La operación reviste gran riesgo porque hay que introducirse en el mismo corazón de la presa y con agua por la cintura.
> 9.30 horas
> ...


Mi pregunta es... ¿porqué no se dió la orden al Ejército para volar las compuertas de Tous?

Si esos datos son correctos, habría dado tiempo para que una sección de ingenieros del Ejército se hubiese trasladado en helicópteros hasta la presa de Tous y haber podido volar las compuertas del aliviadero y las pilas, dejando el aliviadero totalmente "limpio" como último recurso.

No sé, pero antes de haber dejado que la presa rebosase sin poder hacer nada, creo que el Ejército podría haber volado el aliviadero y a lo mejor, la presa hubiese aguantado... en el límite, pero puede que hubiese resistido el embite de aquella brutal avenida de agua.

----------


## Luján

> Acabo de ver ésto y me surge una duda...
> 
> 
> 
> Mi pregunta es... ¿porqué no se dió la orden al Ejército para volar las compuertas de Tous?
> 
> Si esos datos son correctos, habría dado tiempo para que una sección de ingenieros del Ejército se hubiese trasladado en helicópteros hasta la presa de Tous y haber podido volar las compuertas del aliviadero y las pilas, dejando el aliviadero totalmente "limpio" como último recurso.
> 
> No sé, pero antes de haber dejado que la presa rebosase sin poder hacer nada, creo que el Ejército podría haber volado el aliviadero y a lo mejor, la presa hubiese aguantado... en el límite, pero puede que hubiese resistido el embite de aquella brutal avenida de agua.


Revisa el hilo, u otros que hablan de esto. Creo recordar que se comentó, quizás en el vídeo, que sí que se avisó al ejército, pero no llegaron a tiempo, en camión.

Quizás lo vi en un DVD que repartió un periódico de aquí con motivo del aniversario, o en un documental de canal 9 también de cuando el aniversario.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Revisa el hilo, u otros que hablan de esto. Creo recordar que se comentó, quizás en el vídeo, que sí que se avisó al ejército, pero no llegaron a tiempo, en camión.



He estado buscando pero no he encontrado nada de ésto en el foro.

----------


## sergi1907

Buscando algo por la red he encontrado este vídeo, no recuerdo si está ya puesto en el foro

----------

HUESITO (04-dic-2013),perdiguera (03-dic-2013)

----------

